# Eclipse - Zuweisung und Zugriff durch getter/setter ersetzen



## Lexi (7. Aug 2009)

Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können, dass ich mal eine Instanzvariable hatte, welche innerhalb der Klasse ausschließlich durch normale Zuweisung verändert und mit normalem Zugriff gelesen wurde. Im debugging Prozess brauchte ich eine Kontrolle über diese Zugriffe und Zuweisungen und habe deshalb auch innerhalb der Klasse getter und setter benutzt, die mir ab jetzt bei jedem Aufruf über System.out.println() bescheidgaben.

Desweiteren ist sich meine Erinnerung recht sicher, die ganzen Änderungen von Zuweisungen zu get()-Methoden nicht per Hand, sondern mit einem kleinen Tool innerhalb von Eclipse gemacht zu haben. 

Leider kann mir meine Erinnerung nicht mehr sagen, wo unter den vielen Funktionen von Eclipse ich diese ausgegraben hatte.

Also wenn jmd weiß ob und noch besser wo es besagte Funktion gibt, wäre ich dankbar der jenige würde es mir mitteilen.

lG lexi


----------



## mvitz (7. Aug 2009)

a) Wenn du eine Variable 
	
	
	
	





```
private int test;
```
 hast, einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
get
```
 eingeben und dann Strg+Space. So kann man einzeln Setter/Getter generieren.

b) Rechtsklick --> Source --> Generate getter/setter


----------



## maki (7. Aug 2009)

"encapsulate Field" geht auch bzw. einfacher


----------



## Atze (7. Aug 2009)

oder kontextmenü -> source -> generate getters ...

wenn die private sind erkennt eclipse das meistens auch selbst, und es gibt n quickfix dafür


----------



## Lexi (7. Aug 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> "encapsulate Field" geht auch bzw. einfacher



Genau das war es, was ich gesucht hatte. Vielen Dank


----------

